# thanksgiving river



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

like to see the river up 3 to 8 feet for thanksgiving. that would make for a 4 day weekend, don,t u think?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

boonecreek said:


> like to see the river up 3 to 8 feet for thanksgiving. that would make for a 4 day weekend, don,t u think?


Either way it's 4 days BC! LOL! 
LMJ


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yeea! the powers to be is saying its going to be 2. think they,ed find a better weekend for inerstate work. u have a good thanksgiving lmj, all u ogf,ers have a good thanksgiving. god bless u all. and lots of fish to all.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Should be good this week of deer gun season on the Ohio River . Saugers and cats should be on the move .


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

report; 1 channel cat, 6 inches. snagged 1 spoon (silver) whitch was a major snag according to all different line broke off on. lost 7, 3 oz. sinkers, 3 hooks. had a blast, going back tomarrow.


----------

